# Moving to Spain



## JAW (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi, 
Has anyone got any good advice. My husband and I are looking to buy a cafe/bar business in southern spain around Benalmadena area which would support us and our two daughters and their partners and 3 grandchildren. Would it be easy to find accommodation for all of us together or nearby each other? The 2 oldest grandsons (8 & 5) would need schools, any suggestions? How much capital would you suggest we need?
Any suggestions will be gratefully accepted as we really know nothing about this major upheaval we are contemplating.
Jane


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm sorry, I'm gonna be everso negative and maybe someone will come along and tell you I'm wrong, maybe I am, but I dont think its a good idea at all!

I know of some people who have a bar on the front in Benalmadena and they want to rent it out for 1500 euros a month, sounds good??? 

just to pay that rent, you would need to sell 1500 beers a month (they get nowhere near that ammount)- that doesnt take into account that obviously you have to buy the beer trade (and apparently its a tiny mark-up), then you have the cost of all the other overheads - electricity, tax, insurances, staff - pay for you and your family!!. These people are on their knees and cant afford to stay and apparently theres a lot of british bar owners in the same position. In fact we went to Fuengirola yesterday and the "British bar" seems to be vanishing fast, lots were simply closed and obviously finished. I dont know whether its cos of the recession or maybe its the end of the era of the "British bar" on the costa del sol"

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll try again and sound more positive! Try putting your requirements into google and see what the prices and availabilities are, you'll also get some of the agents who will be able to talk you through all you need to know. I know that you have to aqquire a licence before you can officially open in you name.

Jo


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

"Has anyone got any good advice. My husband and I are looking to buy a cafe/bar business in southern spain around Benalmadena area which would support us and our two daughters and their partners and 3 grandchildren. Would it be easy to find accommodation for all of us together or nearby each other? The 2 oldest grandsons (8 & 5) would need schools, any suggestions? How much capital would you suggest we need?
Any suggestions will be gratefully accepted as we really know nothing about this major upheaval we are contemplating"

Hi Jane,

I imagine many bar owners on the Costa are finding it difficult to make ends meet. However, I have an alternative idea you might want to consider.

Why not buy the franchise of a bar in the UK and live off the profits in Spain ?

You can hire a manager and get them to hire and fire the bar staff / cleaners et cetera and not have to work at all. I know people who do that and they have a wonderful life, not having to do anything particularly every day.

At least then your investment is in the UK and you are less likely to be caught off-guard by schemers or simply people who want your money.

Just an idea, but like I say, I know expats who do exactly what I have said above and they have no major worries, although profits are down since the no smoking laws were introduced in the UK

Regards, Dave


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

"My husband and I are looking to buy a cafe/bar business in southern spain around Benalmadena area which would support us and our two daughters and their partners and 3 grandchildren".
Sorry, I´m an ex cafe owner (retired) here on the Costa del Sol, you don´nt a chance in hell to find such a business, It would mean finding something to fund 9? people, pay rent on 2/3 apartments, 2 or 3 cars, education for the kids?. its posible with staff but not family. I can guarantee you that the whole family will not be talking to each other within 6 months. You WILL lose everything!, and I´m not joking. Robert (here since 1983 in the catering trade).


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'll try again and sound more positive! Try putting your requirements into google and see what the prices and availabilities are, you'll also get some of the agents who will be able to talk you through all you need to know.
> Do NOT trust an agent", sorry agents!, and do NOT tell them how much money you have to spend, Fatal! Regards Rob


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

JAW said:


> Has anyone got any good advice. My husband and I are looking to buy a cafe/bar business in southern spain around Benalmadena area which would support us and our two daughters and their partners and 3 grandchildren. Jane


Jane - The good advice is "DON'T DO IT".


----------



## JAW (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi
thanks for the replies. I get the feeling it would not be a good idea to move the family to the Benamaldena area. Does the same go for any other part of Spain? Is this just a mad idea? We are all sick of England and the way things are going and wanted to improve our lives. Especially me & husband who though if the family all worked together we could perhaps retire at 60 instead of 65. Since looking into this I have noticed that there are even a lot of pubs in England up for sale or rent. Obviously there is also something wrong in that business here as well. Thanks again for replies.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JAW said:


> Hi
> thanks for the replies. I get the feeling it would not be a good idea to move the family to the Benamaldena area. Does the same go for any other part of Spain? Is this just a mad idea? We are all sick of England and the way things are going and wanted to improve our lives. Especially me & husband who though if the family all worked together we could perhaps retire at 60 instead of 65. Since looking into this I have noticed that there are even a lot of pubs in England up for sale or rent. Obviously there is also something wrong in that business here as well. Thanks again for replies.



I understand what you're saying and I personally think this is a much nicer place than the UK, but you have to ask yourself why YOU think it would be better for you here, do a list if you like. Then balance it out with the negatives. I would say some of the negatives are, the world credit crisis, high and rising unemployment, rising inflation (Its not that cheap here anymore), language barrier, unfamiliar (and sometimes incomprehendable) rules and regulations, homesick, relaxed attitude if you want anything done.... If you notice, a lot of the negatives are the same as the UK - a lot of the reasons why you're sick of the UK can be found here too you know!

I'm really not trying to put you off, I just want you to realise that its not the easy option. If you do come out though, plan it carefully BEFORE you do it and dont burn your bridges - have a failure plan, just incase!


Jo xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'll try again and sound more positive!
> Jo




I think you were right first time around JoJo. I know a few who are trying to make ends meet with a bar business and none of them are making a decent living. They make pocket money if anything.

There are of course exceptions, somehere.


----------

